# Look what we found!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Out for a walk at dawn this morning. As we approached the gated pond, I was confused--the dogs weren't waiting at the gate for me. They were about 10 feet away from the gate, barking at something. I couldn't see what it was until I got closer--they found a turtle! Jasper was not a fan, and for the most part was pretty wary of it until the end. Then he got stupidly close to its face, as did the yellow lab (she's a foster of my roommate's). Luckily nobody got bit! The foster thought the turtle might even be a toy. 

My guess is that it was a female snapping turtle searching for a place to lay her eggs. I know they're common around here, their peak egg-laying season is right about now, and they "snap" because they're too big to hide inside their shells. And not once, despite the sniffing and barking and whining, did that turtle go in its shell. And I think that's what a common snapping turtle looks like? My former zoology professor would retroactively fail me if he knew about this. (Coincidentally, he's the man that introduced me to Vs!)

What an exciting morning!


----------



## Ehartwig (Feb 14, 2013)

Ranger has found a few turtles during our hikes. This one was small enought to hide within it's shell. I'm not quite sure what Ranger thinks of them but it is entertaining seeing how curious he gets.


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Yuuup. That's a common snapping turtle. Used to own one


----------

